# Police Officer William Sprague



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*William Jason Sprague*

Texarkana Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Saturday, June 15, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 30
*Tour:* 2 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 6/14/2013
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer William Sprague succumbed to injuries sustained the previous night when he was struck by a hit-and-run driver while investigating a disturbance at Grady T. Wallace Park at approximately 12:30 am.

Officer Sprague had responded to reports of the disturbance, involving approximately 100 people, and was attempting to make contact with the driver of an SUV. The vehicle suddenly accelerated, struck Officer Sprague, and then fled the area. Officer Sprague was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries the following morning.

The subject who struck Officer Sprague was arrested the following day after being interviewed by detectives.

Officer Sprague had served with the Texarkana Police Department for two years and had previously served with several agencies in Arkansas. He is survived by his wife and son.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Daniel Shiner
Texarkana Police Department
100 N State Line Avenue #16
Texarkana, TX 75501

Phone: (903) 798-3116

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21793-police-officer-william-jason-sprague#ixzz2WKXCe3Jn


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Rest in Peace Sir. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Sprague


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

R.I.P Officer Sprague


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

